# Weatherbeeta Dog Jackets



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I just picked up a couple of Weatherbeeta Dog Blankets. Awesome! And under $30! I got the Orican because I'm concerned mostly about rain; their long poodle coats keep them warm even when it's below freezing. So far, I (and the doggies) like these much more than Ruffwear. (Major points because the dogs don't try to eat these off of them.)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love the weatherbeeta blankets, I got one last year for $20 and next week they went on sale for $10, so I had to get one more just in case or for a future dog. I have the landa deluxe, its very warm and high quality and Uno doesent seem to mind wearing it one bit. I like how it has the strap that covers the chest and belly which is absent in most dog coats that I've seen, which defies the whole point of the coat since it doesent cover up the core of the body which emits most heat.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> I just picked up a couple of Weatherbeeta Dog Blankets. Awesome! And under $30! I got the Orican because I'm concerned mostly about rain; their long poodle coats keep them warm even when it's below freezing. So far, I (and the doggies) like these much more than Ruffwear. (Major points because the dogs don't try to eat these off of them.)


That is awesome that you and they like them, Im considering getting Rhett a sheet for our trail rides!:wink:
Weatherbeeta is the only decent priced blankets that I like for our horses, other then that its all the spendy ones!LOL


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Our guys also wear Weatherbeeta's. I loved them for our horses and was shocked to see them in our tack shop for dogs. They are by far the best dog coats ever!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have never used weatherbeeta on dogs, but if they are as good a quality as their horse blankets, then they are wonderful! That is all I have used on my horses over the years and I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

NFD - Exact same construction  You can even get matching coats. The Horseware coats are also super cute.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hrm... going to look into this for Tobi... especially since Uno gets about the same winters as we do :tongue: Uno looks great in that btw...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

sweet i am also looking into these!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't like the Weatherbeeta. I didn't like them for my horse and I don't like the dog ones. I seem to be in the minority though! Hahaha. I have a Rider's International on the way for Buck. I got to try one on him at the tack store the other day. It's great. It is very similar to the blanket I used to use for Jules (my late mare).

Rider’s International Fleece-Lined Dog Blanket < Dog Blankets & Collars < Horse Blankets & Sheets|Dover Saddlery.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't like the Weatherbeeta. I didn't like them for my horse and I don't like the dog ones. I seem to be in the minority though! Hahaha. I have a Rider's International on the way for Buck. I got to try one on him at the tack store the other day. It's great. It is very similar to the blanket I used to use for Jules (my late mare).
> 
> Rider’s International Fleece-Lined Dog Blanket < Dog Blankets & Collars < Horse Blankets & Sheets|Dover Saddlery.[/QUOTE
> 
> What didn't you like about them? I've only had these on the dogs a few times, and so far they're great - the coats keep them dry without irritating them/impeding their stride. And what do you like about the Rider's International?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I like the Chilly Dog coats. I have a few types of coats for Piper though, one thats more for spring/fall rainy walks, her chilly dog coat, and her "good looking" coat.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

For Jules: She was a 17.1 hand thoroughbred mare and it was hard to find a blanket for her in ANY brand but the Weatherbeeta one I had for her "supposedly" fit right, but because she had high withers and it rubbed her raw. I gave it to a friend with a warmblood her size and it fit him perfectly. It was great for him. I don't actually remember the brand of Jules' blanket that we ended up getting for her but it wasn't Weatherbeeta.

For Buck: I tried several different blankets on him and the Rider's International one fit him the best. He could move around in it and it seemed to bother him the least. He was VERY confused as to why he had a blanket on! Haha. 

As far as horse equipment goes, I don't really have one brand that I love. When I get my next horse, would I hesitate to try a Weatherbeeta on him (no more mares for me!!! Moody little things.)? Heck no! For me, it's whatever fits just right. Whether it be Weatherbeeta, Rambo, Rider's International, etc.

Now that I think about it, Jules' blanket might have been a Rambo blanket. I just remember having to look EVERYWHERE! And the fly sheet was a disaster. They were all too small. Everyone had these nice, dark, neutral colored fly sheets for their horses and the ONLY sheet I could find ANYWHERE for her was this alarming, fluorescent blue. She didn't normally mind blankets and fly sheets but that one took some convincing!


----------



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

I used Weatherbeeta for horses and never had any problems with them. I don't remember them being especially fantastic either, but they never gave me problems so that's good enough for me.
As for dogs, it's not cold enough where I live for a dog that doesn't live outdoors 24/7 to need a blanket typically, so none of mine have one and I can't say much there, but I did just order a dog blanket for my goat from Schneider Saddlery. This one here. I like that it has a shoulder gusset, allows a lot more range of movement from what I've seen with similar horse blankets. This was also the only place I could find one large enough for her, so this might be helpful to someone with really big dogs (also pretty cheap for a large waterproof blanket).


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma, LOL I know what you mean about blankets fitting just right. Its like finding the perfect fit in blue jeans. My two boys are 18hh and 18.1hh and 2000lbs each, so I am not even going to try! It was hard enough when I had normal sized horses I was showing. But still, Weatherbeeta just can't be beat on quality, IMO. Dogs or horses.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We spend a lot of time outdoors at the dog park, camping, fishing, hiking, etc. Dude doesn't get a blanket. He has a double coat and he would pant every time I would feel bad for him and cover him with a blanket in our tent but Buck has his little single coat and since we are outside so much, I want him to have one since it snows here. 

For the Weatherbeeta, I really do think that the only problem was her withers.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It seems like the withers are always the problem when fitting horses for anything! Frustrating. If I lived where you do, I would probably consider a blanket for Lucky, but Aussie and Copper would be like Dude-panting.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yep. The blanket she came with went OVER her withers and rubbed a lot of the bottom 6 inches of her mane off. And yea, Lucky probably has the same coat Buck does since you think she has some bluetick in her. I still think either bluetick/treeing walker or bluetick/foxhound... either way I LOVE her coat


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! And yep they look like they have the same type of coats. My best guess on Lucky is Bluetick and I can't decide on Walker or Fox Hound. Around here, Walker is probably more likely. 

I love Dude too- His ears are what we jokeingly refer to as "oars". Love em'!


----------

